# CFLAGS para Xeon (Family 15, Model 6, Stepping 4)

## santisaez

Buenas,

Que CFLAGS me recomendais para este procesador?

Salida de "/proc/cpuinfo":

 *Quote:*   

> processor       : 7
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 15
> ...

 

Salida de dmidecode:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Handle 0x0400
> 
>         DMI type 4, 40 bytes.
> ...

 

La máquina, que es un DELL PowerEdge 1950,  tiene 2 procesadores con hyperthreading y multicore habilitado en el kernel.. siguiendo la guia de los "Safe Cflags" he puesto lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=nocona -felide-constructors -fomit-frame-pointer -ffixed-ebp -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti" CXX=gcc CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> 

 

Pero no estoy seguro de que sean los CFLAGS mas optimos para ese procesador... que recomendais?

Saludos.

----------

## kalcetoh

 *santisaez wrote:*   

> siguiendo la guia de los "Safe Cflags" he puesto lo siguiente:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=nocona -felide-constructors -fomit-frame-pointer -ffixed-ebp -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti" CXX=gcc CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

¿Has usado la guía de Safe Cflags?, ¿o la de Unsafe Cflags?, porque lo de -O3 no te lo recomiendo nada, lo de felide es redundante y es sólo para c++, lo de no-rtti no parece nada seguro y también es sólo para c++. fomit-frame-pointer sí es seguro, el resto ni idea.

Te recomiendo que uses las Safe Cflags de verdad para el procesador que mencionas.

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 

----------

## gringo

menudos pepinos  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 

si, yo tb. usaría eso sin mas.

saluetes

----------

